# dozens and dozens of small sores on our foster dog!



## kelleykakes (Nov 2, 2010)

We are fostering a cattle dog we believe is mixed with a border collie... so he's got pretty long hair. The agency had us take him in to get groomed (he was a mess of matted hair). This was last Thursday... he seemed fine, but over the weekend he started shying away from us (normally he is incredibly affectionate). I was scratching his back and he nipped at me and hid under the bed. We grabbed a flashlight and started digging through hair and found a bunch of small weeping sores on the back of his neck and a few on his back right over his spine. This was Sunday. We gently did a thorough exam of him and found what seem like close to a hundred small sores--- some had started to scab, some not there yet. They are all around the back of his neck, down his shoulders and running in a thick band down his spine. By Monday he was starting to move around better and let us touch him. I just checked him again and they've all scabbed over... tons of them!
I've never had a dog groomed before... is there a possibility he had some sort of reaction to the shampoo, brushing or de-shedding thing they do?? Could he have rolled in a nest of something? I have found no trace of insect stingers, though it is honestly hard to tell what the heck happened.

Just a few minutes ago I noticed one of our other dogs has a patch of small scabs up under his collar on the back of his neck. What the heck?

Help?


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh man! That must be miserable! :sad:

Do you think it might be a flea infestation? 

Poor guy.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

My guess is that if the dog was matted in the area of the sores then this from either the pulling that happens to the skin or this is from flea bites. Natalie will know what to use on the area to help make it better!

But the other dog that has the scabs under the collar is probably from the collar getting wet and then left on, or from sweating if it is hot where you are at. I would daily let the dogs have a breather from collar time and occasionally wash the collars in a allergy free soap. Good Luck!


----------

